

Review my idea: Daily credit card balance email - jazzychad
https://www.dailycreditcardbalance.com/?hn

======
sotoseattle
The idea is good but instead of an email push I would consider a pull system,
an aggregator site where you can see all your financial info in dashboard
fashion (credit card balance, bank accounts, etc). The problem is that many
banks already provide this, or services like Mint. The opportunity I see is in
providing a better dashboard that you can customize with only what you want
how you want it (in which the offering services fail miserably)

------
czbond
Site down, application error. But if it's essentially your daily balance , i
would not want 30 emails a month about my balance. I don't use it enough - and
know roughly the balance - and If i need to, i open up Chase's app.

------
richardbrevig
I use mint, it's free. So I can't personally see myself paying $5/mo to get an
email about how much my CC balances are.

------
djcode
have you seen [http://levelmoney.com](http://levelmoney.com)? This took mint
to the level I always wanted - having real time updates from your accounts all
in one place / daashboard.

I don't know how useful an email would be with no correlation to my budget...

~~~
richardbrevig
I curious, how does mint not have "real time updates from your accounts all in
one place?" Their SaaS and app interfaces both seem to update fairly quickly.

------
vishalzone2002
how do you get data? do I have to give you access or you are using yodlee?

